

Homebrew Beer Recipes - mattsah
https://github.com/mattsah/beer-recipes

======
cunninghamd
I like it! A great alternative place to store recipes besides
beersmithrecipes.com.

One problem though, is it possible with github to JUST see "my" recipes, or at
least recipes I've contributed to? I'd like to be able to add that to my
signature on my beer forum.

Thanks!

~~~
mattsah
It'd likely be possible to come up with that information using git, but I
don't think github has an interface for it. If it makes you feel better I'll
probably be starting a site with the repository at some point which would
reflect that, i.e. allow you to search for recipes with commits by a certain
author via parsing git blame output.

Right now I just want to build the repo.

